
The Rise of Peer Review Bots - 80mph
https://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2019/08/15/the-rise-of-the-peer-review-bots/
======
drongoking
The author compares it to YouTube but I don't think it's quite that bad. I
doubt we'll see the relentless adapt-and-attack cycle that YouTube gets. The
goal of researchers has always been to publish, but not every venue is equally
reputable and the community knows that. Researchers who publish lots of weak
papers in crappy journals get a reputation. Tenure committees know how to
judge a publication list.

As for bots, journals need to allow authors to respond to bots' rejections and
have the rebuttal go to a human editor. True plagiarists won't bother, but if
a bot is just catching superficial content this should be easy for an author
to point out. Once editors get tired of dealing with false positives, the bots
should get fixed.

(As for p-values, that's a larger issue that's been discussed for a long
time.)

------
cosmodisk
If the scientist isn't revealing the name of the magazine,the whole
announcement is useless.

~~~
krastanov
Or maybe they want to focus on a systemic problem, and it is counterproductive
to call out just one of the many entities that perpetuate it (opening the
scientist to "sour grapes" type of attacks).

